# meniscal shaving?



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 4, 2010)

Our physician did a medial menisectomy but he also debrided frayed edges of the lateral meniscus, wouldn't I be able to then bill 29880 & not just 29881?


After performing a medial meniscus by debriding anterior horn and posterior horn then followed by use of Mitek radiofrequency probe to sculpt the edges down to a stable edge, he then dictates the following

The lateral compartment was entered, grade III chondromalacia with several loose chondral flaps were appreciated on the lateral femoral condyle which was debrided with the arthroscopic shaver to a stable edge.  The lateral meniscus aside from some fraying was palpated along its superior and inferior articular surfaces and found to be intact with no further areas noted of tear or detachment.  The frayed edges were then debrided with the Mitek radiofrequency probe and sculpted down to a stable edge.        

 CPT 2988x includes "mensical shaving",  I know he debrided articular cartilage also, but he also debrided frayed edges of the meniscus


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 5, 2010)

I say yes...


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 5, 2010)

I will have to say no..the main finding in the lateral compartment is chondromalacia with flaps which was debrided....the lateral meniscus was found to intact mostly and with some fraying which is more of a incidental finding  was touch up while the main thing was the debribement of the femoral condlyes chondromalacia...so i would code i beleive its 29877 with a 59 modifier...you are allowed one procedure in each compartments..


----------



## 00029754 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with DOVERRED do not bill 39880 do bill 29877-59


----------



## ppasqualino (Apr 5, 2010)

*meniscal shaving*

I would bill 29881 and G0289 for the chondroplasty in the other compartment


----------



## p32tbens (Apr 5, 2010)

I would bill the 29881 AND the 29877 (G0289) due to the fact it is performed in a seperate compartment.


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 5, 2010)

Are g codes only for medicare cases only?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 6, 2010)

No, G codes are not only for Medicare, any insurance carrier that recognizes this G code, for example I know Healthnet & some Horizon plans want the      G0289 instead of 29877.


----------

